
Ask HN: How to approach “moonlighting” investigation at Big 4 Tech firm - rossclotman
I have an upcoming moonlighting investigation after sending incorporation documents to them for review. They&#x27;ve asked me to bring all code I&#x27;ve written for it as well. What do I need to prepare?<p>I&#x27;m worried that they&#x27;ll either seize the IP or prohibit me from working on my startup.
======
tantalor
These are great questions for your lawyer.

